# Aftermarket Stereo Intsall - Blue Antenna Wire?



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive been following this thread on NB:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/car-audio/48116-how-install-aftermaket-stereo.html

but my Pioneer stereo harness doesnt have either of the wires shown in picture #4 in the link above...

So what do i wire the blue antenna wire to? if anything? Its marked "DC" on the end.

The Metra harness came with 2 blue wires NOT plugged into the harness plastic. One is solid blue and marked "POWER ANTENNA". The other is blue with a white stripe and marked "AMP TURN ON 12v+".

Im assuming the one i need is the solid blue line...but per Metra's included instructions it states "FOR 1998-UP MODELS - Do NOT use (or tap into) the Blue or Blue/White wires for these applications."

I am confused.?

Any help?


----------



## edu01jose (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have an amplifier than you wire that blue wire directly to the amp turn on wire. If not, just cover it with tape and don't use it. It's not necessary.


----------



## rich2002tii (May 3, 2015)

n7plus1 said:


> Ive been following this thread on NB:
> 
> http://newbeetle.org/forums/car-audio/48116-how-install-aftermaket-stereo.html
> 
> ...


Did you wind up wiring the blue "power antenna" to the blue antenna adapter wire? And if your beetle had the stock Monsoon system (with seperate amp), did you wire the "Amp Turno On 12v+" to that? Thanks


----------

